# 2006 Power Rankings



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Top Ten*​


> 1.*Sacramento Monarchs*- You know the deal... on top until someone dethrones the defending champion. It might be the last honor accorded the Monarchs (not to mention the whole ring and banner celebration) before all slates are wiped clean again. With their nucleus back in place, there is no reason to think they can't do it again.
> 
> 2.*Connecticut Sun*- Two-time finalists, the Sun had the best record in the regular season last year, but ran out of gas in the Finals. If anything, the Sun improved their depth, losing Brooke Wyckoff but gaining Erin Phillips and Donna Loffhagen. The biggest question will be the health of Lindsay Whalen's ankle. But until they prove us wrong, they're the best in the East.
> 
> ...


This should be an interesting season..especially with the 24sec shot clock.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

The Power Rankings are pretty accurate, imo. 

However, the so-called "experts" predictions are just plain hillarious! :laugh: LMAO @ them thinking the Shock will win the title.

http://sports.espn.go.com/wnba/preview2006/news/story?id=2440268


> This summer, however, ESPN.com's experts unanimously pick Detroit -- which boasts five All-Stars in its starting lineup -- as the 2006 preseason favorite. Cash is said to finally be back at 100 percent after a torn ACL late in the 2004 season. Katie Smith, acquired from Minnesota for the last 13 games of last season, is over a knee injury that hampered her last summer and is fitter than ever after shedding 15 pounds (she already was one of the most dangerous perimeter scoring threats in the league). And Holland-Corn is back, too, after a season in Houston and a year off. Add in coach Bill Laimbeer, Ruth Riley, Deanna Nolan and Cheryl Ford, and the Shock start out as the team to beat when the WNBA's 10th season opens Saturday.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> The Power Rankings are pretty accurate, imo.
> 
> However, the so-called "experts" predictions are just plain hillarious! :laugh: LMAO @ them thinking the Shock will win the title.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/wnba/preview2006/news/story?id=2440268


thats because they think that the washed up Katie Smith is still in her prime...however, Deanna Nolan :angel: will soon emerge into one of the leagues most dangerous players..


----------

